# Cacciatori di fantasmi. Streaming puntate stagioni. Video. Bagans.



## admin (15 Luglio 2014)

Cacciatori di Fantasmi (Ghost Adventures), programma dedicato al mondo del paranormale. Il protagonista, ideatore è conduttore è Zak Bagans il quale, dopo aver avuto un incontro ravvicinato con un fantasma, ha l'obiettivo di catturare su video i fenomeni paranormali che avvengono nei luoghi più "infestati" della terra.

Insieme a Zack Bagans, nel programma ci sono i suoi compagni di viaggio (una piccola compagnia di investigatori dell'occulto) che, armati di telecamera, esplorano tantissimi luoghi "maledetti" alla ricerca di fantasmi ed entità paranormali. 


Qui in basso, al secondo post, i video in streaming delle serie 1, 2, 3, 4 e delle puntate disponibili di Cacciatori di fantasmi (Ghost Adventures). In Italiano.


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2014)




----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2014)




----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2014)




----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2014)




----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2014)




----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2014)




----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2014)




----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2014)




----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2014)




----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2014)




----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2014)




----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2014)




----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2014)




----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2014)




----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2014)




----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2014)




----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2014)




----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2014)




----------



## nduccio (29 Agosto 2014)

ma vogliamo parlare della puntata girata a Venezia dove si cimentano con l'italiano? 

''ssei un asasssinno???'' ''faci sentirre un romero (rumore)''


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2014)

nduccio ha scritto:


> ma vogliamo parlare della puntata girata a Venezia dove si cimentano con l'italiano?
> 
> ''ssei un asasssinno???'' ''faci sentirre un romero (rumore)''



Nooo ahahah non lo sto più guardando purtroppo.
Ma quella puntata era dove Zak era "posseduto" e ha tirato un pugno sul muro?


----------



## nduccio (30 Agosto 2014)

si si è quella, onestamente me la faccio sotto vedendo sto programma ma almeno in quella puntata ho anche riso


----------

